# The yipps



## framemaker (Dec 8, 2010)

I use a thumb trigger release. Been having problems with holding on target and releasing when I want to. I'm trying to build up the arm and back muscles
but can't seem to control the hand.
Any suggestions would be appreciated, Framemaker


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One mistake is trying to control when you release. If you want to be accurate, you shouldn't do this. It causes anticipation which shows itself in the Yips.

The exact moment of release should be a suprise. Not the kind of surprise when sombody jumps out of a closet and yells BOO! You just want the arrow to clear the bow before your subconscious can screw up the shot.

For the cure, see the Blank Bale thread.

There is a lot more to it than this, but it's a start. Hopefully the others will chime in with their thoughts.

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Yipps i guess is a kinder word for TARGET PANIC but that is what you have.Your sequence is breaking down and while trying to hold steadier your gonna start timing and anticipating the shot which is the worse thing to do.Shut it down and work out your release on the bail and do some close shooting drills but you need to stop shooting targets now and re ingrain your release.Good Luck.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, framemaker, what they are saying. You should not ever think "shoot now." When you get to full draw and set your sight on the target, just slowly increase your back tension and LET THE SHOOT HAPPEN when it will. If you ever thins " shoot now" you have already lost the game. Said another way, get to full draw, lay your finger or thumb on the release trigger but then FREEZE it and just increase your back tension until the release goes off. You "think" about your back NOT your thumb!

Arne


----------



## framemaker (Dec 8, 2010)

My brother was saying the same thing but it's going to take practise without a target as Come take it said.
Thanks, Framemaker


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

It will take time to learn. Your conscious mind should just be AIMING. Your subconscious mind should do everything else. This takes time to implant in your subconscious.
When I had Target Panic, I shot a lot at 3 yards in the basement. I shoot better now than I ever did as a puncher, drive by shooter, or what ever you want to call it.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I see framemaker only has 34 pages of target panic advice to wade through. Good luck on that. 

Thing is, I didn't really hear "target panic." I heard bowhand movement, perhaps resulting from being overbowed or nerve or muscle tone issues. But as to the practicing on a bale without a bullseye, thinking my feelings on that are well enough known.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny as i read ur post Aj im watching Josey Wales with the elixir salesman!!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## framemaker (Dec 8, 2010)

Went to a local outdoor range today and practiced the back muscle tension idea and it works nicely. I'm also lifting weights as you said and I'm starting to notice a difference in being able to hold
to the target. Aging is a ***** but I guess you have to compensate and repair what you've lost. Looks like Redding has a Master Senior class at age 66, that sounds more like ;o)
Thanks for all the help people, Framemaker


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

that was funny guys,, glad to see you no the RIGHT track..... framemaker


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not a coach, so take this with a grain of salt. At one time I had what I called the Yipps, same name you gave it. During the shot sequence I would anticipate the shot and jerk my bow hand, most times up and right (right handed shooter). Most of the times I did not even fire the bow. Talk about embarrassment. I think two things corrected the problem for me (remember, I said me). I got a new bow, but more importantly, it was a parallel limb bow ( old bow jump forward on the shot, parallel bow did not). Second thing was my DL was too short, I went from a 28" dl to a 29" dl. I think I was all bunched up, bending my left arm too much. So you could have a lot of different problems, I wish I had a good coach watch me and give me some pointers.

Ches.


----------

